# [solved] wicd-client is dead?

## ippo

Hi, 

last 

```
emerge -avuDN world
```

 broken my wicd-client. I`ve added wicd to boot level and it works fine for months, but last upgrade broken wicd-client - i can`t start it: 

```

/etc/init.d/wicd status

 * status:  started

filip@laptok ~ $ wicd-client

process 7891: arguments to dbus_connection_ref() were incorrect, assertion "connection != NULL" failed in file dbus-connection.c line 2556.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.

  D-Bus not built with -rdynamic so unable to print a backtrace

Broken

```

Wicd work normally, i have network, wicd-curses also works... Nothing special and nothing new tells me elogv:

```
│You may need to restart the dbus service after upgrading wicd.                                                                                                          │

│To start wicd at boot, add /etc/init.d/wicd to a runlevel and:                                                                                                          │

│- Remove all net.* initscripts (except for net.lo) from all runlevels                                                                                                   │

│- Add these scripts to the RC_PLUG_SERVICES line in /etc/conf.d/rc                                                                                                      │

│(For example, RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0 !net.wlan0") 
```

Wicd version - 1.7.0, system x86

dbus version - 1.2.24Last edited by ippo on Mon Sep 13, 2010 6:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

hello ippo.

maybe your gtk use flag gets lost?

please post

```
emerge -pv wicd
```

thx

----------

## ippo

 *g.e.n.t.u.x. wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ```
> emerge -pv wicd
> ```
> ...

 

There is:

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/wicd-1.7.0  USE="X gtk libnotify ncurses nls pm-utils (-ioctl)"
```

After 

```
emerge -e world
```

 wicd-client starts. There was problem with dbus, coz i couldn`t start wicd-client and gajim and pidgin crashed when i wanted sell message. After rebuilding my world wicd-client and gajim starts and pidgin doesn`t crash.

Thanks!

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

good to read.

can you edit the headline of your first post and put [solved] before all that the upcoming folks can choose thos thread and the individual issues maybe solved as yours.  :Wink: 

thx

----------

